# Scotland/borders - common rides -which ones?



## Biscuit (4 February 2013)

I am looking for advice regarding which of the common rides may be suitable for bringing one's own horse. ( Basically I would be interested in "fun rides" but have not seen many up here in Scotland. )

 My mare is rising 5 and being backed at the moment. It is my goal to get her ready for doing some of the common rides this spring/summer. 

- She is coping well barefoot so far, so I am hoping to keep her barefoot. I have heard some of the rides have rough ground so if there are some that are not recommended it would be nice to know which to steer clear of.

- I would prefer some with good space so we don't get so crowded to begin with, but don't mind some good canters since she is a forward going type and I would rather let her stretch her legs a bit than need to hold her back constantly if she gets excited. 

- I would also like to start with one that isn't too long and have no idea how long they are. 

- She is stabled in West Lothian so the closer the better.

Any suggestions which ones to do or to avoid?


----------



## aimsymc (4 February 2013)

I used to work in lanark and done the lanimers ride outs they were good fun! Only other ones I know if are in borders and I've never been.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 February 2013)

I've heard that the Peebles one is quite civilised. I'm afraid there are a few I wouldn't go to at all, much less on my own horse.


----------



## lynspop (4 February 2013)

I live in the Borders but have never done any of these at all.
I would however suggest you avoid the Hawick ones- some of the things I witness during the common riding each year is just unbelievable.


----------



## Biscuit (4 February 2013)

peteralfred said:



			I've heard that the Peebles one is quite civilised. I'm afraid there are a few I wouldn't go to at all, much less on my own horse.
		
Click to expand...

Any ones in particular youl would not take your own horse to, and why?


----------



## chotty (4 February 2013)

Kelso does a few rideouts. There's some shortish ones, such as the one to Ednam, Stitchill and Hume (?) and also the one to Floors Castle which I think is a tack and turnout ride? I've heard Peebles is quite good, and Musselburgh is always popular too. I wouldn't personally do the Hawick or Biggar on my own horse.

X


----------



## JenTaz (4 February 2013)

Peebles is a good ride out, very civilised only have a couple of canters one proper gallop up the golf course, most of it is walk and trot, there is quite a stony track half way through the ride but your only on it for about 5 ten mins, but there is a grass verge either side of the track, Musselburgh either monday or saturday is also a good ride, there is a fair bit of road work hover, the monday is the faster ride as its a night time ride, same route just faster, the saturday would be more suitable for a first time common rider i would say, Ive taken my own horse to a number of rides and have always enjoyed them however he just doesn't have the patience for it any more as he doesn't do more than 4 in a season. On the other hand I have grown up common riding, and absolutely love it.

Have also heard Lauder is quite a nice ride as well.


----------



## luckyoldme (4 February 2013)

I was at the Langholm one on foot a few years ago. The horses at the front took off at a trot turning right off the main street..by the time the last ones came through they were struggling to hold them back and one went over. Don t fancy that much!


----------



## katastrophykat (4 February 2013)

I've done Dumfries, Lockerbie and Berwick. Both Dumfries and Lockerbie were civilised, as was Berwick but I suspect that Berwick would have been a lot busier only half the yards in the area were down with strangles! I had great fun and came away with a socking great best turned out trophy presented by the mayor after the ride!   

And an honorary pic of the best turned out mare herself...


----------



## chazza44 (4 February 2013)

Penicuik is a good one - fairly sedate, first canter out of the way early on so the horses calm down quickly.  Some fields and canter paths and a lovely atmosphere.

West Linton - bit wild, would probably avoid, did it on a 5 yo and found it a bit too much.  There seemed to be a faller every 5 mins last year.

Have heard the Hawick ones are rather good.


----------



## Trinity Fox (4 February 2013)

We do a few of the common rides lot's of them are very busy and fast, avoid the main days as in some of the places have a week of rides and they have main festival days. Bear in mind some horses cannot cope with them and it blows their box so to speak.

The first rideout as far as I am aware is May 1st and in Berwick upon tweed, it is one of the more sedate and would be a good introduction, some of them are quite a long day and you need a reasonably fit horse.

The Norham rideout is quiet mostly road work I would go to a quiet one first it is coldstream 500th year anniversary so I would avoid that they are suggesting as many as 500 riders may attend, stob staines is nice but very hilly jedburgh there is a river crossing as in a couple of the others so need a horse that will go through water.
Each rideout has an association if you look at their website it sometimes has details about how fast each ride is and if not there is a contact on there who will give you details about each ride, there is also a facebook page listing all the rides each year.

They can be good fun if your horse is fit enough and get's on with them I took a horse to one that lost the plot it was not pleasant for me or the horse lol.
Do let us know if you go to any and we may see you at one and say hi.


----------



## Trinity Fox (4 February 2013)

I have just re read your horse is being backed at the moment I am not sure I would consider it this year you may spoil the horse, mine go to other rides in their first year to see how they go and get experience.

If you are going to deffo something like the Berwick one if the horse can't cope with that forget the others would be my honest advice, you could hire a horse and go first so you had an idea of what actually happens.


----------



## Kallibear (4 February 2013)

Mine are also barefoot so the ground they go over is important.
Since most horses are hired they generally don't give  rats ass about the ground and keeping the horses sound. Most people also won't be able to tell you much about the footing as they just don't notice (or care).

As an introduction to common riding Currie is one of the best. Short quiet road work to start with then onto the hills. There are plenty of places to turn off and leave should you wish.  It's my home town one and I'll be also taking a just broken baby.

Lanark Wednesday is a really good one for a youngster and there's no galloping over stupid ground. Not sutr about the main one on Thursday. The Monday night one is just a walk down the main street but there's massive crowds yelling and waving things behind the barriers.

The first part of Penicuik Saturday (over to Balerno) is good ground and not too fast. Second part involves cantering up stoney tracks. I leave once we're over the pentland  hills. The Tuesday penicuik ride would be far apart from they canter along the railways line for miles and it's rubble hardcore surface.

Second half of Edinburgh is a great ride. Join in after lunch. First part is non-stop gallop for hours and usually fallers in double figures. It has a couple of gallop at the beginning them mostly walking into town. Grounds perfect. You need to register to join though.

Pebbles Wednesday is a good ride. Lot of road trotting but no problem for a barefoot horse. They do three loops, going past the trailers each time so easy to drop out. 

West Linton is a fast long ride but the ground is good : no galloping along stoney tracks. Great if your horse is fit and sensible. Bigger is not quite as fast but ground also good.

They are long rides! Average is 6hrs + if you include lunch stops. Usually set out about 9am ish and not back until the avo. Your horse needs to be fit to enjoy it.


----------



## DarenCogdon (10 April 2013)

I'll be doing Penicuik.  Well, I kinda have to, really, since I'm the Penicuik Hunter this year!


----------



## pipwat (10 April 2013)

Hi I havent been on common rides but did go on rides organized through the Borders festival of the horse. I dont know if they still run, am sure was usually May time, they had a restriction on number of horses & we went on some stunning rides. One that I particularly remember was the opening of the Tweed Trails at Traquair ( was a while ago) on my stressy TB as my safe sensible cob had gone lame & we had a fab time.


----------



## Jenni_ (10 April 2013)

Hoping to a couple of the quieter rides this year on my friends horse. Top of list is Pennycuik.


----------



## Jnhuk (10 April 2013)

I or my OH have done West Linton Whipman a fair few times. Going through the village behind the pipe band sometimes can be entertaining and crossing the ford with the crowds on either sides. I have only done it on my sensible ID boy and wouldn't dream of taking the other lad on it. 

You can skip the parade through the village which if you are on a youngster may be a good idea. There are a lot of good riders on it with their own horses but it is the ones on hirelings that you have to be wary of.  I always try to keep out of trouble by keeping up near the front or right at the back. Last couple of times, we have boxed home after the lunch break

https://www.facebook.com/whipman.rideout/photos


----------



## feisty_filly (11 April 2013)

I'm hoping to take my horse on his first ride this year and have been advised curry as a nice quiet ride x


----------



## DarenCogdon (11 April 2013)

Currie will be my first (proper) ride out.


----------



## Daisystar (15 April 2013)

Currie will be my first one too  also going to do Penicuik and Musselburgh Monday


----------



## nixxyz (3 May 2013)

I wouldn't do any which make a point of galloping up the road if your horse is young. I can't remember all of them but I know Langholm and Selkirk do, Hawick is hard and very fast (more like a days hunting) Avoid Kelso- Yetholm and Coldstream-Flodden ( these are very large numbers- Flodden this year is an estimated 500 followers  ) 
Lauder is a nice one, and so is Kelso- Heiton & Coldstream- Leitholm. 

Borders Festival of the Horse is a good way to introduce to large numbers as its fairly sedate. I took my green loan horse on one and it was brill. 
http://www.bordersfestivalhorse.org/events.html
For more advice and opinions on the common rides try looking on the facebook group -Common Riding and Festival dates- Please add your dates. 
Oh and if you do any Lots of piccies please


----------



## DarenCogdon (3 May 2013)

Currie ride-out tomorrow - I shall be there!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (3 May 2013)

I do all of the faster ones, love them been doing them or years with Kia and now Stella, Eowyn did a few and we won a few races as well 

What I would say is be prepared for people to completely ignore whatever ribbon your horse has on and for people not to give you or your horse space. I told a girl at penecuik last year five times to stay away fom my mares bum, she has red ribbon and tape all down her tail and the moron nearly had my mares hind feet up her nose and had the cheek to have a go at me for it. She was very lucky she still had ll her teeth at the end of it.

So give people space, stay out to the side or at the back if possible, that's what I do but still had the above t&#8364;@t hanging on to my mares butt


----------



## DarenCogdon (4 May 2013)

From my own knowledge of the ride-outs, some of the principal riders have only a couple of months riding experience under their belts before they go on the ride-outs, so I doubt most of them will know what red ribbons are for....


----------



## Daisystar (4 May 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			Currie ride-out tomorrow - I shall be there! 

Click to expand...

Looks like we are getting a nice sunny day for it


----------



## chotty (4 May 2013)

Let us all know how Currie went today! Would have come along to watch but I'm stuck inside finishing an essay  x


----------



## DarenCogdon (4 May 2013)

Yeah, Currie was quite good! 

Got a few pics to upload later, but I'm going to have my tea, then a bath, then get ready for the ceilidh...!


----------



## Jenni_ (4 May 2013)

Jealous of the ceilidh 

Hope all were safe oot and safe hame!


----------



## DarenCogdon (5 May 2013)

I'll pop up a dedicated thread for the photos, but here's a taster...

Me on Monarch, my noble steed...






And yeah, everyone got back OK.  Only one faller up in the hills, but she got back on pretty much straight away!


----------



## Mithras (5 May 2013)

I did the Edinburgh one a couple of years ago on my excitable, very strong showjumper, and we had a great time!  (I think it was the best day of his life but I'll do it on my more sensible horse next time).  The morning was fast with lots of galloping across massive fields, but I just stayed at the back and followed from a safe distance.  The afternoon ride was right into Edinburgh, past Arthur's Seat and up the Royal Mile.  It was amazing!  My horse was still mega-excited and plunging, but some very kind people sort of hemmed him in with their horses so he couldn't really do anything.  Fortunately by the Royal Mile he had started to tire!


----------



## DarenCogdon (5 May 2013)

I've put my name down to do Edinburgh this year.


----------



## chazza44 (5 May 2013)

I didn't think the sign up for edinburgh had happened yet?! Did I miss it?


----------



## DarenCogdon (5 May 2013)

Because I'm the Penicuik Hunter for 2013, I had to let Tower Farm know what common rides I wanted to do this year, so I elected to do Edinburgh as one of them.  I dunno if the registration is open yet for it, but probably worth contacting the secretary just in case.

http://www.edinburghridingthemarches.co.uk/?page_id=963


----------



## Kallibear (5 May 2013)

Nope, Edinburgh's registrations not open yet. Join it on Facebook and you'll get notification of when it opens. Last years filled up in under an hour! As a principle you get an automatic place.


----------



## chazza44 (6 May 2013)

Ah thanks, I get the e-mails as did it last year but thought I missed it.


----------



## Sologirl (22 July 2013)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I was wondering, out of the common rides left, are there any that aren't too mad/fast/long? Thanks!


----------



## DarenCogdon (22 July 2013)

Well, I won't be doing any more this year...!


----------



## gillianfleming (23 July 2013)

Why not Darren?


----------



## DarenCogdon (23 July 2013)

Long story short, I basically buggered my left shoulder on the midweek ride-out in Penicuik.  One operation and 30 staples later, I'm now the proud owner of a nice dueling scar that goes from one side of my body to the other!  

While I have ridden since (not to mention doing the whole parade with a broken shoulder!), I don't think I've got the strength in my arm to control a horse in a common ride.


----------



## jmlima (23 July 2013)

DarenCogdon said:



			Long story short, I basically buggered my left shoulder on the midweek ride-out in Penicuik.  One operation and 30 staples later, I'm now the proud owner of a nice dueling scar that goes from one side of my body to the other!  

While I have ridden since (not to mention doing the whole parade with a broken shoulder!), I don't think I've got the strength in my arm to control a horse in a common ride.
		
Click to expand...

C'mon, its Monarch! Just keep balanced and he'll do the rest!


----------



## jmlima (23 July 2013)

Sologirl said:



			Sorry to bump an old thread but I was wondering, out of the common rides left, are there any that aren't too mad/fast/long? Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Musselburgh, if you can still get a place for Saturday.


----------



## DarenCogdon (23 July 2013)

jmlima said:



			C'mon, its Monarch! Just keep balanced and he'll do the rest!
		
Click to expand...

Nah, you're OK for now.


----------



## Sologirl (24 July 2013)

Thanks  What time does Musselburgh start and where from?


----------



## jmlima (24 July 2013)

Sologirl said:



			Thanks  What time does Musselburgh start and where from?
		
Click to expand...

Pufff.... sorry, cannot help there. No idea.


----------



## asset2004 (14 August 2013)

are there any common rides left, would like to go to one


----------



## jmlima (14 August 2013)

asset2004 said:



			are there any common rides left, would like to go to one 

Click to expand...

Sanquhar (17th Aug), Edinburgh (8 Sep) and Selkirk (15 Sep).


----------

